# Puppy needs home



## ShellyChip (Jul 15, 2014)

Ramona Humane Society is a high kill shelter. Local rescues will pull dogs for out of state adopters. This is where I adopted my pup, Jasper, from. They have this pup listed as an Australian Shepherd mix, but it looks mostly golden to me. Pet Adoptions :. Ramona Humane Society


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My God look at those beautiful sad eyes. I hope and pray he finds his forever home very soon.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is 'Ramona'? How far from the Canadian border (I'm in BC). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShellyChip (Jul 15, 2014)

Around Los Angeles


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

San Diego county. I used to live there! I'm so sad to see this. Please contact your local GRR and ask them to pull him!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Just checked my passport . Expired last month go figure I have two weeks off and would consider driving down and saving this fellow (husband permitting). Would just be bringing bring him up here to foster and rehome him, but I'd be happy to do it... if anyone wants to bring him to the border in the next week and a half, or between Sept 23 and Oct 4, I'll happily meet them, pay his bail, and keep him safe until we can find him a home. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dancer said:


> Just checked my passport . Expired last month go figure I have two weeks off and would consider driving down and saving this fellow (husband permitting). Would just be bringing bring him up here to foster and rehome him, but I'd be happy to do it... if anyone wants to bring him to the border in the next week and a half, or between Sept 23 and Oct 4, I'll happily meet them, pay his bail, and keep him safe until we can find him a home.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for thinking of doing it. Maybe we could ask moderators to change the title of this thread to alarm people on the forum. I know transports were arranged in the past, maybe with some luck it will work this time too.

Edit: I sent PM to one of the moderators.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Ran it by hubby; we've been looking for a golden in need to foster and we'd be thrilled to help this young man. We also have some friends that might be interested in adopting him,...or maybe he wouldn't be available

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Dancer said:


> Ran it by hubby; we've been looking for a golden in need to foster and we'd be thrilled to help this young man. We also have some friends that might be interested in adopting him,...or maybe he wouldn't be available
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you are in Vancouver it is just "around" 1276 miles, had to Google. It is not that far.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying this sweet pup gets the chance he deserves.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*West Coast GRF members, transport help needed, please help*

This puppy needs home and our forum member Dancer from BC Canada would take care of this puppy if somehow we can bring him to Canada border. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/312730-puppy-needs-home.html

Please help if you can. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Kamloops. The issue is that my passport isn't current, so I can't cross the border. I'm more than happy to meet anyone who could help this guy at the border, and I'll ensure his papers are in order to cross, and keep him safe and happy until his forever is found. I will apply for a new passport, but its a very long process and he's in a time sensitive situation

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've posted new thread, asking West Coast forum members for help.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I might be able to drive some part of the way. I live near Los Angeles and could drive him north 3 hours to maybe San Luis Obispo or a bit further next week...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This dog doesn't seem like the best candidate for that kind of a trip. I think we would be far better having one of the locals rescues get him for now. I will check around and see what I can find out.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> This dog doesn't seem like the best candidate for that kind of a trip. I think we would be far better having one of the locals rescues get him for now. I will check around and see what I can find out.
> 
> I agree that this is typically ideal for any dog- but if it comes to preserving his life, he's got a spot here if we can get him to the Canadian border. He's got a very special look in his eye; I won't see him out to sleep if we can help him. I am nervous of flying dogs, but that's certainly an option- better than having a pup his age and with his qualities euthanized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't find him on the web site any more. I'll call in the morning.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I really wish I could help but I live at the wrong border  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> This dog doesn't seem like the best candidate for that kind of a trip. I think we would be far better having one of the locals rescues get him for now. I will check around and see what I can find out.


SM thank you so much for responding to my PM, I know you will do your best. In case transportation is needed I've posted the other thread there.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...embers-transport-help-needed-please-help.html



Dancer said:


> ...I agree that this is typically ideal for any dog- but if it comes to preserving his life, he's got a spot here if we can get him to the Canadian border. *He's got a very special look in his eye; I won't see him out to sleep if we can help him*. I am nervous of flying dogs, but that's certainly an option- better than having a pup his age and with his qualities euthanized.


That's what always touches my heart, their eyes. You look into their eyes and you do not see dogs any more, you see the souls and so much they have to offer to save our souls and you can't just let go.
Hope there is a hope for this sweet soul.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

goldenca said:


> I might be able to drive some part of the way. I live near Los Angeles and could drive him north 3 hours to maybe San Luis Obispo or a bit further next week...


Thanks goldenca for your offer, we have SM on the board and I know she will do her best to save this guy.



Darthsadier said:


> I really wish I could help but I live at the wrong border


Darthsadier, I am on the same way, living on the wrong side but our good thoughts and prayers are helping too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Merged threads*

I moved this thread about the pup in the Ramona H.S. to the Rescue Cases section of the forum and have merged these two threads together about the pup so all the replies would be in the same thread so you don't have to go back and forth between the two threads for the information and updates.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Sandy (Carolina Mom), hope my prayers are going to be answered very soon and this sweetheart is safe and saved.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there any update on this fellow? My schedule is clear until Sept 5 if there's anything I can do- the border is only about 5 hours from me and I'm happy to help him in any way I can! I hope he's already been adopted; save him the long trip and he deserves a forever home ASAP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can not get any one at the shelter to answer phone. I have been trying all morning :doh:. Max's Dad has offered to do transport too.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone have any contacts there? The problem, he's Australian Shepard and looks to me golden. The shelter wants 150.00. Really ticks me off! Jeanie


----------



## ShellyChip (Jul 15, 2014)

That shelter is terribly hard to get a hold of. Remember that they are on California time though, so you may be able to call later depending on where you are at. They do charge more for puppies, but the pups come with their shots and spay/neutered. The grown dogs are around $90. 

My guess is that this guy has been adopted if he is no longer on the website. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I called all day from California, never got anyone to pick up phone . He's not on the web site any more, so hopefully he got adopted.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm tied up until 11am Sat am but have a valid passport and can access US via Port Angeles as I think that would be the quickest. Willing to assist if needed.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened with this little guy? I'm at work near the Yukon so can't phone etc....and patchy internet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

